# 9.1 svn and keeping up to date ports



## rdunkle (Aug 26, 2012)

With the move to svn in FreeBSD 9.1.  
I found webpages about getting the ports tree updated with svn.
I do not understand what program is used like portversion and portupgrade
to actually keep track of what ports need upgrading.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 26, 2012)

portsnap(8) works now and will continue to work.  csup(1) also works now, the SVN changes are mirrored to CVS.  That may go away someday, but it won't happen soon.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Aug 26, 2012)

rdunkle said:
			
		

> With the move to svn in FreeBSD 9.1.
> I found webpages about getting the ports tree updated with svn.
> I do not understand what program is used like portversion and portupgrade
> to actually keep track of what ports need upgrading.



If you understand fully the commands in the post before this one, (in other words, have actually updated your ports tree...)  there are
several ways... 
a... if 
	
	



```
portmaster
```
 has your PACKAGESITE in its  /usr/local/etc/portmaster.rc (OR /usr/local/etc/.portmasterrc 

```
portmaster -L --index-only | tee -a /tmp/index.fil && grep version /tmp/index.fil
# this one does not req. the ports tree to be updated *yet*
```
or

```
pkg_version -voL '=' | tee -a /tmp/update_due.fil 
less (or cat) /tmp/update_due.fil
```
A few other ways maybe...


----------

